# Is This Steerer Tube Too Short?



## betahex (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,

Long story short. I asked my bike shop to cut the steerer of my carbon fork and to leave enough room for a 5mm spacer on top of the stem (no spacers beneath stem). Shop measured wrongly and as a result, the steerer is now shorter than the top of the stem. I know that in some cases, this is still acceptable but I'm wondering if the gap is too large in this case. If you can't tell from the photo, the gap measures on the short side of 5mm.

My question is: Is the fork still safe to ride in this condition? Btw, it's a Reynolds Ouzo Pro.

Thanks.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Compression plug could perhaps be deeper in, but otherwise you can preload the headset effectively and there seems to still be clamp space at the upper stem bolt.

Man, hope that's the exact height you want. That's perhaps as close as you can have it. _But_ before anything, you haven't taken the issue to the shop and look towards a replacement upon their mistake? I'd try that first instead.


----------



## betahex (Mar 4, 2008)

Ventruck said:


> Compression plug could perhaps be deeper in, but otherwise you can preload the headset effectively and there seems to still be clamp space at the upper stem bolt.
> 
> Man, hope that's the exact height you want. That's perhaps as close as you can have it. _But_ before anything, you haven't taken the issue to the shop and look towards a replacement upon their mistake? I'd try that first instead.


Thanks, my main worry now is whether there is enough clamp space especially at the upper bolt. I guess the photo doesn't show it clearly but the top bolt is nearly level with the end of the steerer tube. I ride hard and like to get out of the saddle often so the issue of safety is important to me.

The shop is my regular LBS and they feel that the fork is still well within acceptable limits. I hesitate to make an issue out of it unless the fork is unusable.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

suggest you find a reynolds plug like this










the plug is a snug fit inside the tube & helps to support it under compression.

still, that's a biggie the lbs made - a whole cm more than you wanted. did they have the bike in their possession at the time? or did you just take the fork in?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> suggest you find a reynolds plug like this


If you do get a plug like this, take a half-round file or some sandpaper and remove all cutting flash from the inside edges of the steerer tube before you insert the plug. Wouldn't hurt to smooth the outside edges and the cut surface either. Should have been done by the shop, IMO.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

The problem is the steerer might crush at the top bolt of the stem. It depends on the fork manufacturers specification. Some require the steerer stick beyond the stem, others don't. Either way , the LBS screwed up the job by not doing what you wanted, so they owe you a new fork. 

This is an example of the reason I try to do all my own work.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Shop may owe you a new fork.

You asked for a fork long enough for a 5mm spacer on top. Are you supposed to "make do"

Talk to the shop owner.

What if you decide that you need 3mm under the stem?


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

It's perfectly fine, there's plenty of insertion depth of the steerer into the stem, and it's well overlapped with the clamping bolts. 

There's no more danger of splitting the tube than there would be if it had a spacer on top. The long overlap of almost 2 diameters prevents any serious torque from being applied to the top end of the tube.

Set the expander plug at the right depth, assemble it, adjust it, and go riding. The steerer will outlast the rest of the bike.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

They didn't do what you asked. They owe you a fork. How will you feel about your LBS when you're sitting on the side of the road holding your bars, stem, and a broken steerer? I run a 5mm spacer over the stem on my reynolds fork to allow for 2-3mm of steerer above the stem. 

I completely disagree with the comments about having steerer above the stem being more likely to cause damage. The stem should have steerer running the entire length of the clamp area to spread the load, especially on a carbon steerer. In the picture, the expandable plug is doing nothing other than providing a place for the top cap to thread.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bigbill said:


> They didn't do what you asked. They owe you a fork. How will you feel about your LBS when you're sitting on the side of the road holding your bars, stem, and a broken steerer? I run a 5mm spacer over the stem on my reynolds fork to allow for 2-3mm of steerer above the stem.
> 
> I completely disagree with the comments about having steerer above the stem being more likely to cause damage. The stem should have steerer running the entire length of the clamp area to spread the load, especially on a carbon steerer. In the picture, the expandable plug is doing nothing other than providing a place for the top cap to thread.


I concur with the Bill who is Big.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

They own you a new fork A) they mis measured B) they did not do what you asked C) if you have any need to raise you bars (I injured my back a few years ago and had to raise my bars for a few months) D) resale unless the person you sell it to someone who likes the position and is comfortable with that. The steerer tube is likely safe but its not what you asked for and its not what most people recommend.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'll chime in...i think they f*cked up pretty bad...if it was my shop we'd be buying you a new fork. while it technically may be ok the way it is, they definitely didn't do what you wanted them to. and i agree w/ bill, that expander isn't doing squat to support the steerer tube being that low.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FBinNY said:


> It's perfectly fine, there's plenty of insertion depth of the steerer into the stem, and it's well overlapped with the clamping bolts.
> 
> There's no more danger of splitting the tube than there would be if it had a spacer on top. ...


Perhaps you're correct, but many fork manufacturers specify a minimum of a 5mm spacer on top with the steerer tube protruding above the stem. (some don't). You may formulate/repackage fine chain lube, but I'm going with the manufacturer's spec. Not that I'm a big fan of warranty or expect to rely on them, but if they require it and it has clearly been cut too short, it would effect any related warranty claim.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

looigi said:


> Perhaps you're correct, but many fork manufacturers specify a minimum of a 5mm spacer on top with the steerer tube protruding above the stem. (some don't). You may formulate/repackage fine chain lube, but I'm going with the manufacturer's spec. Not that I'm a big fan of warranty or expect to rely on them, but if they require it and it has clearly been cut too short, it would effect any related warranty claim.


I limited my answer to the OPs *specific question* as to *whether it was too short to be safe*, not whether it might affect a warranty claim down the road, nor whether the shop owed him a fork.

The OP didn't give particulars of how the mistake was made, what concessions (if any) the shop offered, or what recourse options he might have so I didn't deal with that. For all we know the shop offered him the choice of a replacement or a large credit if he kept this one, and he wanted a basis for a decision. But that's between him and the shop. 

So I stand by my answer, in the limited context of the question. Yes, it's safe to ride, and no more likely to have any stem mounting related issues then if it were longer. As to whether the OP want's to live with it or ask the dealer to make him whole, that's another ball-o-wax entirely.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

To add to my 2c worth - here are the Reynolds instructions - direct from the Julio archives:

in step 3 we cut the tube 3mm BELOW the top of the stem.












and to avoid death step 5 tells you to use the right plug:


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

/thread


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

http://tunds.com/web_pdf/reynolds/OuzoProInstallation.pdf


If you don't need to raise you stem, it looks like you will be OK.

If you do, you are SOL.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

good link grumpy.

but to avoid death  - OP should get the right compression plug right?


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

"... and to avoid death step 5 tells you to use the right plug..."

Oh My God, I have three Reynolds forks and none of them has a Reynolds plug!!!!!!! I have to get off the road NOW, for the last 5 years I have been Courting DEATH!!  And Amazon says Unavailable and possibly Never In Stock again, due to Reynolds being out of the fork business.

Well, at least FSA will come to my funeral.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

since OP has 5mm shaven and the instructions say 3mm then without the plug he is thereby 2mm closer to death


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bikerjulio said:


> To add to my 2c worth - here are the Reynolds instructions - direct from the Julio archives:
> 
> in step 3 we cut the tube 3mm BELOW the top of the stem.


the point is the OP wanted a 5mm spacer ABOVE the stem...the directions are irrelevant at this point.


----------



## betahex (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for all the replies, guys.

1. Yes, I DO have the Reynolds plug. So that's good.

2. Yes, the shop definitely goofed and cut lower than what I specified, which was 5mm above the stem. They did not feel there's anything wrong. And yes, this is a separate issue.

3. My immediate concern is for safety in usage.

4. Even though the Reynolds instructions say 3mm below top of stem, mine has been cut around 2mm more bringing the steerer tube top to around 5mm below top of stem. I'm not sure if the setup is still viable.

Now I have to weigh my options. Thanks so much for everyone's input. You've all been great in coming back with good advice (yes, even when they conflict).


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

If it were me, I'd reject the work they did and demand a new fork. You wanted 5mm above. I do that too w/ new frame/forks just so I can decide if I need to raise the bars. In fact, I believe most forks which specify that the tube be cut below the stem usually state you can stack some spacers above on a temporary basis until you decide what length you want to cut it permanently.

Unless you are PERFECTLY happy with the mistake they made, don't accept it.


----------



## givemefive (Jul 27, 2007)

It's a safe cut.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

The bottom line is this; you will never know if this is safe. Here is what you do know.

1. It is well below anyone's specifications regardless of the manufacturer of the steerer or any repair manual you consult.

2. The bike shop made a mistake.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

betahex said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the replies, guys.
> 
> 1. Yes, I DO have the Reynolds plug. So that's good.
> 
> ...



So... What ever happened, betahex?


----------

